# P99 questions



## cdnarmoured (Feb 14, 2007)

okay, now im curious about the P99. what length are the barrels? i think the S7W .40 is a 4.17 barrel i need something over 4.1, and i think that this gun looks great too, how does it fire (accuracy?) you guys have been great

brad


----------



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

For quick accurate reference, here is your best bet for technical info.

From the 2 times I have shot one i have liked it a lot. Accuracy is great. I am a novice shooter as well.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

FWIW
Being in Canada you should be able to buy a "Canadian" Barrel that is offered by Walther.....contact you Walther rep there or you can also contact Earl's repairshop in the USA who has those barrels in stock (he might know of a source in Canada)......but I bet getting in touch with Walther in Canada would be the cheaper route....


----------

